# Help me find a watch



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

I am looking for a watch within these parameters. It has proved harder than I thought. . . 

-Analog with date
-Under $150, preferably pretty cheap
-100m WR
-Width smaller than 40mm
-Resin or stainless steel case

Any suggestions?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Citizen Eco Drive on the internet. Does that fit your criteria?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Interesting (?) alternative: Chinese automatic day/date watches from AK Homme. Supposed to perform fairly:

Priced at around 25$ including freight from Asia. Available in various metals and bracelets. Have a couple otw home so I can perhaps post some impressions. The date display on the one I posted above was pretty interesting, although it's a bit loud in gold. Search eBay for AK Homme.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK809...UQFG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1311122267&sr=8-2

This is what I have. They make the Seiko 5 with a few different color dials. I have the black. A friend of mine has the blue. Easy to switch out different grosgrain bands, if that is your thing. It's an automatic.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd get a Seiko 5.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

boatshoe said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK809...UQFG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1311122267&sr=8-2
> 
> This is what I have. They make the Seiko 5 with a few different color dials. I have the black. A friend of mine has the blue. Easy to switch out different grosgrain bands, if that is your thing. It's an automatic.


^^This x1000. I've got this model in black and love it. It works great with 18mm bands from Central Watch.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

I really like these, particularly the khaki face. They are the perfect watch for Central Watch type nylon, grosgrain, and NATO straps. They even look decent with leather straps, but they are ideal for more informal occasions. Right, Hookem?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> Interesting (?) alternative: Chinese automatic day/date watches from AK Homme.


That's one of the most gawdawful watches I've seen in my life. Do you even know which forum you're in...? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I got one of these recently:

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM81...S1JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311128528&sr=8-1

Very nice.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought from www.bluedial.com, just about all the Citizens and Seikos, and a bunch more.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

cecil47 said:


> I'd get a Seiko 5.


Yep, I have yet to find anything I like as much as this in the range mentioned


----------



## christphil (Feb 3, 2011)

Citizen Eco drive mentioned previously is a good suggestion. I paid around $79 for mine. 

And though it might be pushing the limits of your size limitation I also suggest the Seiko "monster." The look may appeal to you, maybe not. It's highly polarizing.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Topsider said:


> That's one of the most gawdawful watches I've seen in my life. Do you even know which forum you're in...? :icon_scratch:


They have a lot of alternatives, most of which look pretty much like any other mil/avi etc. At the sub 150 price tag it's hard to find a watch. Most everything is overpriced quartz.

Oh and do you know what you can do at a $30 price? You can buy several and match your metals.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

christphil said:


> Citizen Eco drive mentioned previously is a good suggestion. I paid around $79 for mine.
> 
> And though it might be pushing the limits of your size limitation I also suggest the Seiko "monster." The look may appeal to you, maybe not. It's highly polarizing.


Or the SKX007, which is slightly less conspicuous:

It's at $150 with a rubber strap, bracelets also available. Above is the super Oyster bracelet.


----------



## Stede Bonnet (Sep 22, 2010)

I have this Type I, Class I mil-spec Marathon. The company's website has it listed for $161.30, but I purchased mine for $135 last year at County Comm. I have found that it is easily matched with a BB 16mm watchband:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> Or the SKX007, which is slightly less conspicuous


Only slightly. The SKX007 (and most other Seiko automatic divers) are big, heavy watches. I usually wear mine on a nylon strap to tone it down a notch.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I've actually been looking at the Seiko 5s, but I don't think I am quite ready to go the automatic route. 

Does anyone have experience with this watch from Orvis?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dr.Watson said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I've actually been looking at the Seiko 5s, but I don't think I am quite ready to go the automatic route.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this watch from Orvis?


I've handled one in the store. It's got a Japanese quartz movement (probably Citizen/Miyota), a screwback case, date complication and mercedes hands. The crystal might be sapphire but it was too hard to tell in the store's light. The lume on the face was terrible (I'm used to Seiko's lume, so I might be spoiled) and didn't glow at all when I tested it. Also, the WR is only 50M which doesn't meet your criteria. All in all, it's a pretty solid feeling watch and priced right for a casual quartz. It's too small for my wrist/taste, though.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the report, Hardline.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Dr.Watson said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I've actually been looking at the Seiko 5s, but I don't think I am quite ready to go the automatic route.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this watch from Orvis?


I would though, there's something reassuring about an automatic that tics along...


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

i've worn a luminox going on 10 years now. the navy seal diver line has many options as far as color/bands etc. you can usually find them for around 150 and oftentimes below on eBay. good sturdy watches.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

What about this one from LL Bean? 
https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/53786?feat=2932-GN2


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Valkyrie said:


> I really like these, particularly the khaki face. They are the perfect watch for Central Watch type nylon, grosgrain, and NATO straps. They even look decent with leather straps, but they are ideal for more informal occasions. Right, Hookem?


 A wise man! I'll grab a picture later if needed


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dr.Watson said:


> What about this one from LL Bean?
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/53786?feat=2932-GN2


 Mineral crystal, Swiss quartz movement (probably made by the Swatch group), decent lume. I don't own it, but Orvis and LL Bean are two doors away from each other at my local shopping center, so I get to fondle their wares often.


----------



## MikeF (Feb 26, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Or the SKX007, which is slightly less conspicuous:
> 
> It's at $150 with a rubber strap, bracelets also available. Above is the super Oyster bracelet.


I have a black faced Seiko 007 with the rubber strap that I would be willing to sell for $80.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

This one is a keeper as well, Timex and J. Crew:
The Andros

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/accessories/necessaryluxuries/PRDOVR~48137/48137.jsp

Featured in Valet with free shipping if you quote "Hotdays". See https://alexandergrant.blogspot.com/2011/07/new-jcrew-x-timex-watch.html?m=1

Perhaps priced just a tad high IMO.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Also got my dirt cheap Chinese automatic:




It has a self-wind as you can see from the see-through caseback and actually keeps ticking for at least 24 hours, and seems to keep the time within the minute on 24 h. Amazing what you can buy for 18£. 

The quality is a par with a 50£ fashion watch IMO. Wouldn't give it much of a chance with water though, not even the shower.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> This one is a keeper as well, Timex and J. Crew:
> The Andros
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/accessories/necessaryluxuries/PRDOVR~48137/48137.jsp
> ...


 It's a good looking watch, but I can't condone spending $175 on that, or any other Timex. They're great watches, but their greatness lies mostly in their value. You can do much more with $175. For the same look as the Timex, I would suggest a Seiko 5 SNZH53 (AKA "Fifty Five Fathoms"). It's a 23 jewel automatic and has all the great qualities that come with the Seiko 5 series (excellent movements, above average lume, good build quality etc.). You can take the money you save and buy a couple of NATO straps as well.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> It's a good looking watch, but I can't condone spending $175 on that, or any other Timex. They're great watches, but their greatness lies mostly in their value. You can do much more with $175. For the same look as the Timex, I would suggest a Seiko 5 SNZH53 (AKA "Fifty Five Fathoms"). It's a 23 jewel automatic and has all the great qualities that come with the Seiko 5 series (excellent movements, above average lume, good build quality etc.). You can take the money you save and buy a couple of NATO straps as well.


Agreed +1

If the Timex was half that price I would pick one up since it looks nice and I think the strap is wearable, but the Seiko is a much better watch.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

I've actually seen that Timex in person at a J Crew store, and it's a really beautiful watch. But, Hardline is right, it is overpriced for a quartz Timex. If they were less than $100 I'd buy one in a minute, but alas. . .


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Or the SKX007, which is slightly less conspicuous:
> 
> It's at $150 with a rubber strap, bracelets also available. Above is the super Oyster bracelet.


+1, I have one too. Awesome watch, great price, and will last forever.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Dr.Watson said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I've actually been looking at the Seiko 5s, but I don't think I am quite ready to go the automatic route.


Doc,

Any reason you're staying away from automatics? If you only plan to occasionally wear the watch, it may not stay wound, but most Seikos have at least a 40-hour power reserve, and usually they'll go two days. On an analog quartz watch you'll need to have the battery replaced more often then you'll need to have a Seiko auto serviced (probably three years on the battery versus ten+ years on the servicing). Of course there may be other reasons you wish to avoid an auto at this time, but if service and time-keeping issues are your biggest concern, they really shouldn't be.

andy b.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

The perfect casual watch imo for the budget range is the Seiko 5 SNKE01 Poor Man's Grand Seiko. Picked up mine for $100.

But +1 on the Seiko/Seiko 5 and Timex offerings.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I just picked up a Seiko SKX031 on eBay for 75£, albeit with a scratch or two. I think it's a discontinued Seiko that looks a lot like the Rolex submariner. 
(not my pic)

It's a bit dressier than the SKX007/SKX173 I think. Good value too since they seem easier to get at a good price used. Of course, if you can't handle a scratch or two... To me they add character. Doesn't have to be my scratches.

EDIT: 10 bar WR though


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> I just picked up a Seiko SKX031 on eBay for 75£, albeit with a scratch or two. I think it's a discontinued Seiko that looks a lot like the Rolex submariner.
> (not my pic)
> 
> It's a bit dressier than the SKX007/SKX173 I think. Good value too since they seem easier to get at a good price used. Of course, if you can't handle a scratch or two... To me they add character. Doesn't have to be my scratches.
> ...


Great find! They look great on NATO/ZULU straps as well as the oyster bracelet pictured.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

andy b. said:


> Doc,
> 
> Any reason you're staying away from automatics? If you only plan to occasionally wear the watch, it may not stay wound, but most Seikos have at least a 40-hour power reserve, and usually they'll go two days. On an analog quartz watch you'll need to have the battery replaced more often then you'll need to have a Seiko auto serviced (probably three years on the battery versus ten+ years on the servicing). Of course there may be other reasons you wish to avoid an auto at this time, but if service and time-keeping issues are your biggest concern, they really shouldn't be.
> 
> andy b.


Hey andy,

Thanks for the info! I think automatic watches are really great, and would love to own one eventually. I agree with others that they have more "soul" than a quartz watch. But, as a young guy just starting college, I feel like I'd be constantly worried about banging it up against a wall or something. Add in the facts that automatics are generally less accurate than quartz, and require constant wearing, and I think I will probably stick with quartz until I settle down.

Plus, I have not seen an affordable 100m automatic in a style I liked. I would like to be able to swim while wearing my watch.

Currently, I'm leaning towards that LL Bean watch I posted earlier. It meets my requirements and comes with great customer service as well. If anyone has any negative experiences with LL Bean watches please let me know.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and advice!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dr.Watson said:


> ...as a young guy just starting college, I feel like I'd be constantly worried about banging it up against a wall or something. Add in the facts that automatics are generally less accurate than quartz, and require constant wearing, and I think I will probably stick with quartz until I settle down.
> 
> Plus, I have not seen an affordable 100m automatic in a style I liked. I would like to be able to swim while wearing my watch...


 If quartz is truly your preference, there's certainly nothing wrong with that. But a decent automatic watch is no less durable than a quartz for normal, everyday wear, including swimming. Now, if your "normal, everyday" means boxing or hammering railroad spikes, neither the automatic or the analog quartz will hold up. The quartz has fewer moving parts which makes it slightly more robust when it comes to impact, but not by much. The hands and other moving parts are just as vulnerable. If you really plan to beat on your watch, get a digital quartz.

That being said, manual and automatic watches aren't necessarily delicate. The Omega Speedmaster Professional is flight certified by NASA and has survived every manned space mission on the wrist of every astronaut since 1965, and it's a lowly manual-wind. The Marathon line of mechanical and automatic watches are issued by both the U.S. and Canadian governments for search and rescue teams and they seem to hold up just fine.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't be afraid of automatic watches. I have 3 quartz watches, and six automatics. The automatics are the ones I go to first, even though my quartz watches are quite nice. I don't think I'll ever buy another quartz watch.


----------



## SeanF (Jul 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about banging around an automatic especially the Seikos. I have an Orient automatic dive watch with a black face that I wear all the time and it still runs perfectly. I've banged it around doing all types of manual labor and it still ticks. I think my next watch will be a Seiko dive watch. I like the Big Orange Monster.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Interesting to see how the members here, often purists when it comes to sartorial rules, are eager to wear a sport watch as a dress watch.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Corcovado said:


> Interesting to see how the members here, often purists when it comes to sartorial rules, are eager to wear a sport watch as a dress watch.


 Very few, if any, of the posts in this thread mention the watch suggestions in the context of "dress." The OP didn't ask for a watch to wear with a suit. I think it's a bit presumptive to say that anyone is wearing a sport watch as a dress watch. That being said, this the Trad forum. A simple field watch on a grosgrain band is well within the "sartorial rules" even when worn with a tie and sportcoat. I would say the same for an uncomplicated pilot or dive watch similar to those that have already been suggested.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> Very few, if any, of the posts in this thread mention the watch suggestions in the context of "dress." The OP didn't ask for a watch to wear with a suit. I think it's a bit presumptive to say that anyone is wearing a sport watch as a dress watch. That being said, this the Trad forum. A simple field watch on a grosgrain band is well within the "sartorial rules" even when worn with a tie and sportcoat. I would say the same for an uncomplicated pilot or dive watch similar to those that have already been suggested.


I did not mean to give offense. I love a Rolex Submariner as much as the next guy in fact, but I don't think large, bold dive watches or pilot's watches are very trad. Mind you, I would happily wear one, just as I will happily wear non-trad shoes if I find them comfortable and to my liking in general. I just think of it as my own personal departure from prescriptive rules. (A field watch, on the other hand, strikes me as very trad indeed. I own one and it is my favorite watch.)


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

It's over your price range but I've always thought this watch was exceptionally attractive.

https://www.smartturnout.com/produc...itage-watch-with-charterhouse-watchstrap.html


----------



## Ancient Madder (Jul 21, 2011)

Seiko, as mentioned. Or Orient.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

A tip: You can get a skx031 or skx033-build (seiko sub homage auto) on eBay if you search for 7s26-0040. It's slightly slimmer than the skx007/173/009. It goes well with a dress shirt (equally as well as a Rolex submariner) and is a classic in it's own right. Noone will mistake it for a rolex or rolex copy. A refurb 0040 should be available for 50-100$. Usually it's with new aftermarket bezel insert and new or polished glass. Make sure to tick 'worldwide' in search since many come from Asia and Oceania. 

Get either a pepsi bezel or a black one. Both work great.


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

Here's my recommendation: the Seiko Orange Monster. Yes, it's an automatic, and yes, it's big and orange... but it is a great, fun, acccurate watch. Mine is +/- 15 secs per day or so. I wear it more than my other, much more expensive watches, and it gets more comments than my other watches too. Obviously, this is not the watch I wear when I am wearing a suit, but on most other days, this is the one I reach for.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Good discussion, everyone. I put an order in today for LL Bean's "Classic Field Watch." Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dr.Watson said:


> Good discussion, everyone. I put an order in today for LL Bean's "Classic Field Watch." Thanks for all the suggestions!


Enjoy it!. Make sure to share your thoughts with us when you receive it.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Sure thing!


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Keep it simple. Staying below $150 might be best achieved by going with a simple field watch design. Black or white face with markers or numerals, a date window, brushed stainless case and mineral or acrylic crystal and reliable quartz movement. Case size of 36mm-38mm should have lug width of 18mm and lack crown guards or rotating bezel. Hamilton made a fine example for LLBean back in the 80's and they are often on the Bay for $50 or less. I have several examples and I wear them with nylon military straps in od green and tan, as well as ribbon bands in all different colors.

Go classic, not cheap.

Just my $0.02 worth as a watch collector.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

*LL Bean Watch Update*

I revieved the watch; here is a quick review.

The watch has a nice solid feel too it, but is not too heavy. It has a neat engraved caseback, and the WR held up well swimming in the ocean last week. However it is considerably larger than I thought it would be. LL Bean Customer service said it had a diameter of 32mm (which I thought was suspiciously small). It is actually closer to 40mm, and takes 20mm bands. I had stupidly assumed it would take 18mm, especially since their other field watch does.

I like it, though. I have it on a rubber strap now, and will switch it to grosgrain when wearing a sportcoat (any 20mm strap reccomendations are welcome). I think it is a bit big to wear with a suit.


----------



## Upperguy (Jul 26, 2011)

Bucksfan said:


> Here's my recommendation: the Seiko Orange Monster. Yes, it's an automatic, and yes, it's big and orange... but it is a great, fun, acccurate watch. Mine is +/- 15 secs per day or so. I wear it more than my other, much more expensive watches, and it gets more comments than my other watches too. Obviously, this is not the watch I wear when I am wearing a suit, but on most other days, this is the one I reach for.


I've got an orange monster myself and it always gets me compliments, it's got a great feel too.

I'm glad you were about to get something you like Dr.Watson, those are sharp watches. I've been a long time fan of watches and also a long time....not poor or cheap, but an interesting mix of the two. I found a forum that trades watches between enthusiasts and it's actually where I picked up my Citizen moon-phase(my current love) as well as the orange monster both in mint condition for awesome prices. The forum is called watchuseek.com if anyone is interested. Most of the people selling have so many watches that they individually rarely get worn. The great thing about the citizen eco-drive is that they are solar powered and have a great design, so they hold charge for an enormous amount of time(some up to 455 days I believe) So you're set even in a nuclear winter.

I've been waiting for the day I can comfortably afford a Breitling though. Anyway, quick pic of the moon-phase, I love the outer date dial with the crescent moon.


----------

